# was könnt ihr so???



## Uzzplansche (7. Oktober 2003)

wollte mal fragen was bei euch so ging als ihr zwei jahre gefahren seid.(die meisten von euch sind doch schon länger dabei oder?)

würd gern so ungefähr wissen 

seitlich
latschen
rollbunny

danke


----------



## Bremerhavener© (7. Oktober 2003)

Komm nach 3 Monaten "nebenbei-Trial" mitm Rollhop 95cm auf die Räder und c.a. 110cm (? Ne Achter wenn der Tag stimmt,kein Plan wieviel dat is) auf Schutz hoch, n bißchen mehr als eine Fahrradlänge (20" Arrow) per Pedalkick...Sidehop etwa 55cm, hab noch keinen Draht zu der Technik gefunden.Fahre seit 2 Jahren BMX und hab mir das Arrow ma zum Trainieren meiner Balancefähigkeiten beschafft-macht Laune. 

Und was sagt mir ,bzw. dir das jetzt? Das ich in 3 Monaten dann doppelt so hoch komme?   Irgendwie ist dieses Weiten- und Höhengetapse für mich überhaupt nicht ausschlaggebend, ich merk meine (langsamen) Fortschritte eigentlich vielmehr daran,das ich kleinere (engere),feinere Hindernisse schaffe,die ich die Woche davor noch gelassen hab, oder Kombinationen von Hindernis zu Hindernis zu springen,denn das hab ich leider überhaupt noch nicht drauf (und solang es regnet werd ich auch kaum besser darin werden...  ) und halt weniger absteigen zu müssen. Ist für mich viel eher die Definition von Trial...was bringt mir die Höhe,wenn ich dann oben auf der Mauer absteige weil ich nich balancieren kann? (Okay,überzogene Vorstellung aber so in etwa eben)

Kann das mit den Höhen für mich persönlich auch nicht pauschalisieren, wenn ich z.B. auf ne Mauer hochwill und dann definitiv aufs Hinterrad MUSS wenn ich nicht nen Geier machen will hab ich mehr Hemmungen den letzten Schwung dahinterzuklemmen als wenn ich auf ne große Laderampe rauf möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noonnet (7. Oktober 2003)

also ich fahre jetzt seit 1,5 jahren. (aber nur bei schönem wetter )
also:   
>rollbunnyhop:  ca. 80cm
>sidehop: ca. 75cm



noonnet


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Oktober 2003)

Siehste ich fahr seit 8 Jahren machn Rollbunny auf 86cm und n Sidehop auf 55cm, und was sagt dir das jetzt? 

...das ich den Jahren noch nen ganzen Haufen anderer Sachen geübt haben muss....


----------



## THESpitfire (7. Oktober 2003)

Also, ich fahr jetzt ein jahr trial, ein halbes jahr 20''(monty x-alp)
und jetzt 26''(echo urban) und mittlerweile schaffe ich ne 85cm Kante aufs Hinterrad zu tippen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

So, will ich halt auch mal bisl Poosen  Also aufs hinterrad schaff ich mit Tippen so 1,10m und ich stand auch schon mal auf 1,20m  So mit Bunnyhop aufs Hr was ich am liebsten mach  Schaff ich 1,35m! Und 1,50m ( kann auch höher gewesen sein) hab ich schon mal mit anhängen und dann auf den rr und dan hoch halt gepackt. Siedehop geht 90cm. X-Up geht Immer weiter rum als nötig


----------



## THESpitfire (7. Oktober 2003)

@ Kohlwheelz

HEEEFFFTIG!!!!
   

Wie lang fährst du den schon?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

naja, 2 Jahre... bin ja auch erst 16


----------



## THESpitfire (7. Oktober 2003)

Bin ja auch erst 14. 
Fährst du auch wettkampf???


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

Ahh edel, Naja eigentlich nicht! Bin eigentlich der Reine City Trialer aber nun wegen meinem Sponsor und so und weils glube ich doch spaß macht fahre ich nächstes Jahr...


----------



## THESpitfire (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin eigendlich auch nen reiner citytrialer, aber meine ''kollegen'' 
haben mich vor zwei wochen nach Hattorf mitgeschleppt, 
ich war der Natur wirklich nich gewachsen(siebter von sieben )
aber es hat spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (7. Oktober 2003)

also mit rollbunner komm ich auf 1,15m aufs HR
sidehop-naja,ungefähr 95cm
treter-auch so 1m

@kohlwheelz:1.35m aufs hr?ich stand letztens an einer 1.30m
laderampe und bin da gerade mal hoch gekommen,als ich ne palette davorgeklemmt habe um das HR dagegen pralln zu lasse-also mit VR einhängen und HR nachziehen....fetter respekt an dich!
aber ich fahr ja erst seid einem jahr-da hab ich ja noch 1jahr zeit um genauso gut zu werden wie du


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *also mit rollbunner komm ich auf 1,15m aufs HR
> sidehop-naja,ungefähr 95cm
> treter-auch so 1m
> ...



Na nich schlecht... Naja Bunnyhop is irgendwie meins  Aber edel Sidehop mei Jung


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Oktober 2003)

So etwa 2 monate und das höchste ist etwa 50-60 cm mit tret- oder Rollbunny  
Sidehop is noch viel weniger. Pedalkick höchstesn 1 meter


----------



## King Loui (7. Oktober 2003)

also, bin 4 jahre bmx gefahren und hab daher einen kleinen bonus beim trialen. jetzt fahr ich 1 jahr und 2 monate richtig intensiv trial und das schaffe ich bis jetzt (nicht viel, bin aber stolz drauf, das mit meinem schlattersyndrom zu schaffen):

sidehop aufs hinterrad 5 europaletten
sidehop normal auch 5 ep  (ich checks einfach nicht mit dem vorderrad aufzusetzen und das hinterrad nachzuziehen)
tippen (wenn man das schon tippen nennen kann, was ich da mach) 5 ep
rollbunnyhop 6 ep
treter 5 ep
runterspringen 2,30 meter

leider bringen mir die techniken bis jetzt relativ wenig im natural trial, bin aber schon fleißig am üben. bin aus diesem grund sogar in einen trialclub gegangen und find es einfach nur genial.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, gedroppt bin ich auch schon nach gemesene 3,20m Leider ohne Foto und Film... Bin Leider net mehr so aufm Mosher Trip, sonst würd ichs nochmal machen. Is ja eigentlioch nichts Kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Oktober 2003)

3,20m drop? ist ja derb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

Jo, trotzdem is der Blöde Danny Holroyd 5m gedroppt, ich will das als Vid... Gibts das vieleicht sogar?


----------



## Hanxs (7. Oktober 2003)

Na wenn das nicht heftig ist! Da könnt ich nicht mal einfach so runtergucken geschweige denn....!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

War bestimmt der letzte Tag wo er Pace gefahren ist  Nächsten Tag kams Planet X  Aber er solls ja gestanden haben ohne damit was gebrochen ist...! Is Trotzdem Mosh!


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Oktober 2003)

îch weiß nicht aber der typ sieht eher aus wie kenny belay...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Oktober 2003)

Nee, ganz sicher ned... Is n Pace mit ner Pace Gabel und der Helm... Unverkennbar...


----------



## tobsen (7. Oktober 2003)

der biketrialer dropt ja auch die übelsten dinger


----------



## Hanxs (7. Oktober 2003)

Very Funny


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Oktober 2003)

geiler stromkasten!


----------



## aramis (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *îch weiß nicht aber der typ sieht eher aus wie kenny belay... *





Joa, könnte auch Marc Caisso oder Ot Pi sein...


----------



## tommytrialer (7. Oktober 2003)

naja mal wieder ein interessantes thema. aber was man nach welcher zeit kann kommt ganz darauf an wann man angefangen hat und wie man trainiert.

mit 14 lernt man 3 * so schnell wie mit  8.

als ich 2 jahre gefahren bin ( das war 1994), konnte ich gerade mal mich um 360° drehen in beide richtungen kurven fahren bzw auch im gelände fahren ohne zu hüpfen und 3 paletten mit antippen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2003)

hmmmmm....ich fahr jetzte 3Jahre und tippe auf 1,10m, treter auf beide räder 1,25m, und sidehop 1m............

Vor einem Jahr müsste ich so sidehop auf 75cm, antipper auf 90cm und treter auch auf 90cm..................(angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Oktober 2003)

@Kohlwheels ... also ich denke du solltest unbedingt mal nach berlin mitkommen... 1.35 aufs HR... da sind ja 8 Paletten kein problem für dich.... wöllt ich schon gerne mal sehen(sieht man ja nicht oft).

Also ich Fahr jetzt auch 3 Jahre und sidehop 7 - 7.5 ep (guter Tag) und antippen 7.5 - 8(nur 2mal gestanden). Hop and Go denk ich mal so 2,20/30m.... Drop: 2,70m

Ist doch aber eh alles schwachsinn, denn irgendwelche höhen sagen nicht viel über einen Fahrer aus... denn was nützt es schon 7ep sidehop zu packen wenn man das nur auf geradem betonuntergrund hinbekommt und nicht bei nem Contest z.B.....


----------



## aramis (8. Oktober 2003)

Außerdem hat jeder eine andere Vorstellung davon, was es heißt, etwas zu KÖNNEN. Der eine hat ne Sache ein mal geschafft und meint, das jetzt draufzuhaben. Der andere spricht erst von Können wenn er etwas wirklich JEDES Mal schafft.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Oktober 2003)

Jip, Aber berlin is 400km, für 1 Tag sehr ********...


----------



## aramis (8. Oktober 2003)

Also nach Melsungen sind es von Saalfeld nur 220km...


----------



## TRAILER (8. Oktober 2003)

kann man auch aus einem rollbunnyhop tippen?
wenn ja müsten ja extreme höhen drin sein.


----------



## aramis (8. Oktober 2003)

Das geht, is aber sehr riskant. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich den Kiefer gebrochen beim Tippen ausm Rollbunny. Und die Kante war weder sehr hoch noch ist er besonders derb angefahren...


----------



## TRAILER (8. Oktober 2003)

dann ist es sicher besser denn "rollbunny tip hop" an einer schrägen Kante zu üben?!?!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich wollte mal nen Rollbunnyhop auf sone Mauer machen, die war ca. 80cm hoch (also nicht so hoch), aber da ich den roller nicht so dolle kann habe ich aus Versehen, die kante mit dem VR angetippt und bin gut 50cm höher als die mauer gesprungen, das war zu krass...............seit dem habe ich den rolltiper nicht mehr gemacht, weil des einfach zu krass ist........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (8. Oktober 2003)

@robi: 1.30m sind 9 paletten!!!-die tippt aasen aufs HR...und kohlwheelz mit bunner aufs HR!?...da steht wohl ein bunner-battle ins haus 

7 paletten sind 1m-die schaff ich leider noch nich,aber 6 paletten sind kein problem....ich versteh das nich


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Oktober 2003)

Also auch wenns vieleicht nich ganz so aussieht aber im Erfurt Vid wo ich ausm Bunnyhop den Betonklotz aufs Hr Mache ist 1,29m Hoch... Selber an dem Tag gemesse! Sieht irgendwie echt net so heftig aus aber is so... Müssen mal aus anderen perspektiven filmen...  Also Bunnyhop Battle bin ich immer mit dabei!


----------



## N3X (8. Oktober 2003)

IS zwar blöd das hier zu fragen aber was is das fürn Pic dass du als Avatar verwendest Kohlwheelz?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Oktober 2003)

N Ausfallende von nem Nicolai, halt da is so ein N drin und naja, fin ich ganz


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *Also auch wenns vieleicht nich ganz so aussieht aber im Erfurt Vid wo ich ausm Bunnyhop den Betonklotz aufs Hr Mache ist 1,29m Hoch... Selber an dem Tag gemesse! Sieht irgendwie echt net so heftig aus aber is so... Müssen mal aus anderen perspektiven filmen...  Also Bunnyhop Battle bin ich immer mit dabei! *



sag mal bitte bei welcher sekunde.
danke!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Oktober 2003)

bei Sekunde 24 gehts los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (9. Oktober 2003)

wie hoch ist denn die kante in Leipzig bei denn brunnen also da wo die röhren drin sind in der mauer?????


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. Oktober 2003)

das sind so 8 ep denke ich.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Oktober 2003)

glaub eher 9


----------



## aramis (9. Oktober 2003)

Japp, die Röhren sind 7 und die Mauer 9. Die Röhren tippe ich, die Mauer leider noch nicht. Kann ja mal ein Vid mit der Tippung in den New Vid Thread stellen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Oktober 2003)

ich hab ja gehört damit du die aufs Hr gepippt hast in Le Robi? Echt Übel Alge


----------



## tobsen (9. Oktober 2003)

auja


----------



## TRAILER (9. Oktober 2003)

habs auch gesehen wir robi da hoch ist! "monstergeil"
mit einer nase voll koks und einer kleinen rampe schaff ich das sicherlich auch!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. Oktober 2003)

: D Naja also neun sind das nicht... 8 1/2 OK ???

@Kohlwheels...hast du die aufs HR gemacht???


----------



## Kohlwheelz (10. Oktober 2003)

Ehrlich gesagt war ich an dem Tag ganz mies drauf. Hab ned genug gezogen und hab mir voll den Rockring verbogen. Dann hatte ich echt null lust mehr auf höhe zu gehen an dem Tag


----------



## konrad (10. Oktober 2003)

oller angeber!....ach,isch hab heut kein bock mehr auf 1,30m bunner....rock isch halt noch ein paar fahhradständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (10. Oktober 2003)




----------

